# Hello from Virginia!



## Grim (Mar 12, 2012)

Call me Grim, though I'm anything but. 

I am looking to join the world of fancy mouse breeding, and will take all the advice you can give! Also, if anyone knows of any breeders in the south-west Virginia area, give me a shout out.

Cheers!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh hello from Wisconsin! I have a friend form down there, doesn't breed mice though. What varieties are you thinking of breeding?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.My dogs called grim  He's anything but as well,infact he's the nicest of canine folk.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, 
Saddly from Baltimore here, but there are several breeders in KY and TN I think!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm fairly certain we've got folks in your general area. What varieties are you looking for?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome, I'm in VA, though on the other end, and only until the end of the month!

Welcome though!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

